# Food Must Haves



## Montana Ranches (Feb 2, 2017)

What is the one food you absolutely can't go on a trip without?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Caffeine. Gotta get the groove on or else everyone gets grouchy.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

coffee, at least some small amount of alcoholic beverage for dinner/evening (depends on what kind of trip as to the volume necessary), some form of meat (at a minimum some good quality jerky up to some form of tasty meat on the grill) which is also trip type dependent.


----------



## ben94122 (Sep 22, 2016)

Costco sells pre-cooked bacon bits, which we use to lace every meal


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Beer! Which is food, altho' my wife still doesn't believe/accept it... and pistachio nuts. (The shells sink when waterlogged). Matter of fact, you can do WW or even Deso with just beer and pistachio nuts... and the groover doesn't get full.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

not too derail, but those Costco real shredded bacon bits mixed in with an instant country gravy packet, with a little sauted onion and green pepper, over top some fried up shredded instant hashbrowns makes a tasty dinner or breakfast on a light weight no-cooler trip.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

We also pretty much take Turkish apricots on every long multiday to keep the poopchute working correctly, but only eat about 4 a day your you may find yourself in the updated "up shit creek" groover story book.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Coffee & lots of stuff cooked in a dutch oven.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Flour, ya, flour, and yeast. If the bread supply gets wet, moldy, or ruined, I can always make more. Good emergency food to, which doesn't take up much space, could have to patch a boat, feed starving backpackers, or stay out longer cause we are having too much fun. All I need is flour, yeast, salt from the spice box, and any kind of sugar, and we can pull off flat bread, DO rolls, pizza with whatever leftovers we have, or cinnamon rolls.

Oh, and Coffee, LOT'S of coffee!! Dam it.
Jon Wessely Powell boated, swam, and portaged, the whole god dam river on nothing but coffee, and that's a fact( look it up). 
What to do about this broken oar? Sit down, drink a cup of coffee, think about it, "Go up the canyon, cut down a tree, build an oar!"
What to do about this big ass rapid in our way with sheer cliffs on each side? " crap, brew that pot extra strong,hmm, line the boat!"
Goes to show you, we can achieve anything with caffeine( and a little teamwork).


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I got to have chocolate milk in the morning along with coffee.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

...bacon, and lots of it


----------



## PAU in a NRS (Nov 1, 2014)

The three BBBs 
Bailey’s 
Beer 
Bacon 
And one day with Sausage 
Did I mention Beer! (from MT)


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, at least there is a common theme! haha

Beer
Bacon
Bread
Caffeine

All things that'll get me out of bed!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I always take my own spice box along......in case I need to doctor someones meal. 

I take back up coffee, creamer and sugar, plus tea bags and cocoa mix......no matter who's trip I'm on. 

Chex mix and a couple of cans of soup get thrown in too. 

With sun tea, Chex mix, and back up soup mix......I'm good for at least a couple three extra days. Add in my fat layer.......and I'm good for a week.:mrgreen:

If it's a private trip that I put together, I always plan for a steak and potato dinner for the first night on the river.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Like the comedian Jim Gaffigan said ;

There's only 1 thing better than bacon, and that's more bacon.

It will last days unrefrigerated with no off taste. Cottage Bacon / Country Bacon even longer. Great supply if ever on I-76 in Ovid, CO near Julesburg.

Or Bangers. Smoked Sausage. Or Pre-cooked Bacon lasts months unopened.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

We always call that rasher bacon

A Guide to Bacon Styles, and How to Make Proper British Rashers | The Paupered Chef

which is what I eat nearly every day for breakfast, a fried corn tortilla, with a fried egg and a big slice of rasher bacon with some salsa.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Aside form the basic of having lots of coffee, a 36 cup coffee pot for breakfast and a 50 oz press for evenings:

1) Pre Cooked bacon woven into matts for quick sandwiches;
2) Brownies.

And my Fat layer as someone mentioned above.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I also also always have a sack of tortillas and a giant jar of Peanut Butter even if it's not planned on any menu.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Kiss. LGBT
Liquor, guns, beer, tits.


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I genuinely look forward to river mornings with breakfast burritos.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Mmmm...Nutella. Pretty hard to beat for making lots of different things into a dessert. I have a bit of a sweet tooth though.

I'd rather have an abundance of soda over beer and bacon, but I'm not gonna complain about having those. I'm kind of addicted though. A nice bottle of bourbon to string out over the trip is nice though. Margharita's are quite nice for the hot trips too, especially late in the trip on a day when you talk a commercial trip into giving you a block of ice.

I brought beer last time and didn't finish it. Quite the contrast to when my little brother went and his group brought 120 cases of beer and ran out on day 12. I think I actually have 4 or 5 of my beers in a drop bag from that trip.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Capri Suns.


----------

